# BBQ - Propane vs Butane



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I've treated myself to a gas BBQ and expected it to be provided with a regulator that determined which type of gas I had to use. But there is no regulator leaving me free to choose. The question is, what is the best choice bearing in mind efficiency and cost? According to the manufacturer's data sheet my choice is between Butane, Propane and LPG. I'm no expert but aren't Propane and Butane both just different types of LPG? There's a third? :confused2:

There is plenty of advice coming from my friend Google, but I would appreciate your comments especially with regard to price in PT.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

JohnBoy said:


> I've treated myself to a gas BBQ and expected it to be provided with a regulator that determined which type of gas I had to use. But there is no regulator leaving me free to choose. The question is, what is the best choice bearing in mind efficiency and cost? According to the manufacturer's data sheet my choice is between Butane, Propane and LPG. I'm no expert but aren't Propane and Butane both just different types of LPG? There's a third? :confused2:
> 
> There is plenty of advice coming from my friend Google, but I would appreciate your comments especially with regard to price in PT.


LPG can be Butane or Propane or a mix of the two it all depends on the supplier and in the colder North varies with the time of year. Butane gas pressure drops off in the cold weather so in winter LPG has a higher % of Propane. Butane contains more energy per litre but I can't find a PT price or weight of full cylinders for Butane and Propane to do the maths to work out which gives you more burnt sausages for your Euro.


----------



## chrisdepper (May 27, 2015)

For what it's worth, Butane boils at -0.5C. At +4C it stops producing enough gas pressure. So, if you want to barbeque outside in an area that gets down to +4C or lower, go with Propane (boils at -42C so works in arctic conditions).

However, Butane gas bottles are available everywhere in Portugal whereas Propane may not be as readily available in your area. Butane is also slightly cheaper.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

chrisdepper said:


> For what it's worth, Butane boils at -0.5C. At +4C it stops producing enough gas pressure. So, if you want to barbeque outside in an area that gets down to +4C or lower, go with Propane (boils at -42C so works in arctic conditions).
> 
> However, Butane gas bottles are available everywhere in Portugal whereas Propane may not be as readily available in your area. Butane is also slightly cheaper.


Temperature won't be a problem. For me it's about availability and price. Sounds like butane is the way to go.

Thanks to you and Strontium for your replies.


----------

